# Chamomile tea okay when breastfeeding?



## lylas (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay, so this may sound dumb, but is drinking chamomile tea while breastfeeding acceptable? I drank it while pregnant so I thought so, but then 2 friends told me to not drink herbal teas while breastfeeding. I think they are full of crap, but wanted to ask ladies who really know better before I do it anyway. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Yep, it's fine to drink while b/f


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

totally fine. i think that mint teas should be avoided, as they may decrease milk supply, and i'm sure there are others, but i do not know any off hand.


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

You can check kellymom.com for specific herbs as well.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liss_420* 
totally fine. i think that mint teas should be avoided, as they may decrease milk supply, and i'm sure there are others, but i do not know any off hand.

Mint is the hardest one though, as a lot of mixed herbal teas contain it. Chamomile is fine and I find it helps with teething. (Every little bit counts, right?)


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Chamomile tea is totally fine. DS and I share a cup before his bedtime.


----------

